# Cheese Dip!



## cocinero (May 6, 2006)

I needed to put together something (with Mexican flavors) quickly for a party, so I put together the following:

2 10 ounce cans Campbell’s Cheddar Cheese 
1 10 ounce can Ro-Tel Original Diced Tomatoes and Green Chiles
½ cup half and half (or more to make more saucelike)

Place the canned cheddar cheese and the canned diced tomatoes and green chiles in a pot and heat stirring frequently. Add half and half and stir until thoroughly warmed.

Serve as a dip for chips, fresh vegetables or a sauce to top a taco salad. Many uses.

Beautiful day here in the mountains!

Bill Gibson


----------

